# December payments



## bigcletus (18 Dec 2013)

As a recently retired member, can anyone tell me if CFSA and VAC release their payments  earlier in Dec, or is end of Dec SOP ??

Thanks


----------



## Fishbone Jones (18 Dec 2013)

My VAC payment normally comes in on a weekday towards the end of the month. Typically between the 27-31.

Last year I got it on 21 Dec. :gottree:


----------



## Eye In The Sky (18 Dec 2013)

I've always received my disability pension December payment (DFT) just before Christmas.  This year, it is Dec 23rd (Monday).

http://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/services/after-injury/disability-benefits/disability-pension

Merry Christmas...maybe this will give you something to spike the punch with Christmas Eve   :christmas happy:


----------



## observor 69 (19 Dec 2013)

CFSA 

December 27, 2013 Direct Deposit is deposited to the pensioners account 
Paper cheques can be cashed 

http://www.tpsgc-pwgsc.gc.ca/forces-pensions/txt/ca-ce-eng.html


----------



## the 48th regulator (19 Dec 2013)

Baden Guy said:
			
		

> CFSA
> 
> December 27, 2013 Direct Deposit is deposited to the pensioners account
> Paper cheques can be cashed
> ...



I don't believe that may be true for VAC pensions  under the old Pension act.  I will confirm tomorrow, but VAC always deposited it the 2nd last Business day before the 24th, so we should get it tomorrow, or Monday the latest.

Been like that form me the last 19 years.

Cancel last Eye in the Sky answered it bang on.  23rd for VAC


----------



## bigcletus (19 Dec 2013)

Merci...

<Merry Christmas to all..


----------



## bigcletus (21 Dec 2013)

FYI - VAC pmt was deposited today, Saturday, 21 Dec....


----------



## the 48th regulator (22 Dec 2013)

bigcletus said:
			
		

> FYI - VAC pmt was deposited today, Saturday, 21 Dec....


Not for me... I am at the end of the line.... :-\


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (22 Dec 2013)

Got mine.


----------



## bigcletus (22 Dec 2013)

Mine was dated 23 Dec, so its probably a bank thing..


----------

